
Zombie Company - peter_d_sherman
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Zombie_company
======
peter_d_sherman
>"Zombie companies are indebted businesses that, although generating cash,
after covering running costs, fixed costs (wages, rates, rent) they only have
enough funds to service the interest on their loans, but not the debt
itself.[1] As such they generally depend on banks (creditors) for their
continued existence, effectively putting them on never-ending life support."

Comment: I am not a finance person, but the pattern above sure sounds a whole
lot like revolving credit to me, that is, what revolving credit is to credit
cards, this seems to be with respect to corporations, to big businesses...

Also, let's remember an old economic identity: _One man 's debt is another
man's free money (or interest, if you prefer that term)..._

That is, something that looks _terrible_ from one perspective -- looks _great_
from another perspective that is 180 degrees reversed... the perspective of
the lender...

